# Eggcited!!!



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2015)

Here goes the maiden voyage on the new Big Green Egg! My wife bought a four pound brisket for me to cook (which is probably one of the harder things to get right based on my reading). 

Plan to cook at around 275 until the internal temp is ~150 then wrap in foil and drop the temp to ~225... Start checking for tenderness when the internal temp is 190-195. It may come out looking like the charcoal I used to cook it!

Any of you eggheads out there who see a fault in the plan, I'm all ears(and thumbs).

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 7, 2015)

You need a quartered head of cabbage and some taters :) never made a brisket on the grill, but you got me hungry and jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 7, 2015)

great choice there doc those green eggs are awsome grills oh yea cook it low and slow yummmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it charcoal fired? Never used a green egg...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

I put mine in at 6-7:00 at night- lots of wet chips. 140-160 is what I try to keep it at for the night. turn it up in AM or finish in oven. Think long and slow. Slippery slope-the green egg- we have 2 your size which is perfect for brisket and such. The extra large-600 degrees in 20 minutes- steaks come of it in 8 minutes+- absolutely perfect. Have not cooked one inside since we bought it. You will love it. Lowes and HD have cheaper lump charcoal. Have fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

PS we have used one for 8 yrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

Double PS- the gasket melts at about 600-650. You do not want to have to change gasket.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Is it charcoal fired? Never used a green egg...



Yes... Lump charcoal. I've never used one either, but they seem to have a pretty loyal following. It was a gift from my wife for our anniversary... She's devised another way to keep me out of the house and out of her hair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats Doc, hope u figure it out and come up with some tasty morsels !


----------



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2015)

Took it off at 3:30 and let it rest in a cooler for a little over an hour... Delicious! No pics because I got too busy eating and forgot to take any.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

Probaly drove the neighbors crazy with the smell all day.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have an Egg, but a Kamado Joe. Got it last summer and love it. Now that you've tasted the difference lump charcoal makes you will never go back. There are lots if web sites but I enjoy this one. Has some good recipes.

http://www.kamadoguru.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have the egg but I do smoke with my grill and side box and also have a huge homebuilt smoker a little bigger than the size of a fridge. 

Humidity is your friend and make sure to save some chips from the shop! 

Ps if you ever want any Apple or cherry for smoking I've got cords of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Took it off at 3:30 and let it rest in a cooler for a little over an hour... Delicious! No pics because I got too busy eating and forgot to take any.


No pics - didn't happen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Took it off at 3:30 and let it rest in a cooler for a little over an hour... Delicious! No pics because I got too busy eating and forgot to take any.



This morning at 3 a.m. I built a shiny new Green Egg from scratch in 10 minutes. 20 minutes if you count letting the powder coat dry. I then thawed and fertilized a Kobe Angus egg I been saving in the freezer with a Longhorn spermazoa thingy and raised the heifer to 120 pounds before sunup, slaughtered and dressed it out before 9 a.m. I then stoked the the Green Egg and cooked the meat to perfection and served it to the small group of astonished neighbors that had been milling about my newly created smoking orb, in utter amazement.

I forgot to take pictures though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2015)

As of lunch today, there is no evidence that I've ever cooked anything on the egg... Except for the smokiness of the occasional belch.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2015)

Brisket...I've never had it.
Is it put in brine, wrapped in spices, or just a chunk of beef?


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Yes... Lump charcoal. I've never used one either, but they seem to have a pretty loyal following. It was a gift from my wife for our anniversary... She's devised another way to keep me out of the house and out of her hair.



How many years?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2015)

Brink said:


> How many years?



12... I got a late start on the wife and kids, but I couldn't have done any better if I had tried. She also ordered up a cinnamon crumb cheesecake and a raspberry almond cake from Juniors after hearing me talk about the 'best of NYC' thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2015)

Brink said:


> Brisket...I've never had it.
> Is it put in brine, wrapped in spices, or just a chunk of beef?



It's the pectoral muscle of the cow(I think)... Tough cut of meat but tasty if done right. Some people brine them before cooking, but I just cover them with a good spice rub a day ahead of cooking them. Growing up, my mom always made them in the oven, but it's better on the smoker(don't tell mom). Unless you're a Hindu, you need to put brisket on the to-do list!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2015)

@Brink- it is the same cut that a corned beef comes from. I do 3 at a time in mine. Hickory or Big leaf maple chips are my favorite. Kathie does the rub. We put them in double foil bowls and leave them open on top. Makes me hungry just thinking about them..............


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

Brink you must be playing these guys no way you've never had brisket.


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Brink you must be playing these guys no way you've never had brisket.



I've had corned beef, made my own pastrami.

I don't particularly like beef, so no, haven't had brisket. That's why I ask.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

Brink said:


> I've had corned beef, made my own pastrami.
> 
> I don't particularly like beef, so no, haven't had brisket. That's why I ask.



You said you've eaten some of the best barb-cue in NYC right? Virtually all of the best bbq beef sandwich meat comes from smoked brisket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2015)

Let me clarify. I've never ordered brisket, never had it.

Slather anything in BBQ sauce, or moma Brinks gravy, and I eat it. Even a cardboard box.

I ask, purely out of ignorance what is a brisket, that's all.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> 12... I got a late start on the wife and kids, but I couldn't have done any better if I had tried. She also ordered up a cinnamon crumb cheesecake and a raspberry almond cake from Juniors after hearing me talk about the 'best of NYC' thread.


@DKMD So did you get it yet and what did you think?


----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2015)

Good thread doc, I've considered these over the years, may have to drop a hint this year.


----------

